# Produktiv Arbeiten/Lernen



## Dwayne1988 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich suche grad mal ein paar Tips wie man am PC am besten Arbeiten kann, da das eigene Zimmer und Standard OS Installation ja nicht unbedingt geeignet dafür ist. 
Möchte gerne meine HTML und CSS Kenntnisse mit PHP und Mysql abrunden und habe schon ein gutes Buch besorgt, nur muss nun eine passende Umgebung schaffen um die nötige Ruhe und Konzentration zu finden.
Nebenbei wollte ich mir mein miesen Englisch Kenntnisse verbessern um z.B seiten auf englisch zu verstehen oder eben Spiele die keine Deutschen Untertitel haben.

Wie geht ihr da vor?
Habt ihr ein extra OS Installiert was kein Spiele und Programme besitzt die nur Ablenken?
Oder vielleicht ein Laptop/Tablet wo ihr Maus&Tastatur samt TFT anschließt.
Wie macht ihr eure Umgebung passend dafür?


----------



## DKK007 (1. Februar 2015)

Im Studentenwohnheim habe ich meinen Laptop. Aufgrund des Alters ist der eh nicht mehr richtig spieletauglich, daher hat sich das Problem damit erledigt.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir darüber noch nie Gedanken gemacht, da ich auch in meiner "Standardumgebung" problemlos arbeiten oder lernen kann. Gut, das ist bei jedem anders. Ein eigenes OS oder einen extra Rechner halte ich aber für übertrieben. Reicht nicht ggf. ein neuer Windows-Benutzer mit nem "leeren" Desktop auch?


----------



## Sueff81 (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn du Englisch lernen willst empfehle ich dir ab jetzt alle Serien und Filme auf Englisch mit Englischen Untertiteln zu schauen. So habe ich's gelernt. Deutsche Untertitel bringen nichts und das eine lenkt nur vom anderen ab. Die Englischen helfen dir die Aussprache und die Schreibweise zu verknüpfen und das ganze auch meistens noch in Aktion zu erleben, das hilft ungemein.
Hier hilft es auch mal bei amazon.co.uk reinzuschauen. Oftmals haben die ihre DVDs und vor allem Serienboxen um einiges günstiger. Ich weiß ja nicht auf was du stehst, aber z.B. 33 Pfund für 7 Staffeln Buffy (über 100 Stunden)
Buffy the Vampire Slayer - Complete Season 1-7 New Packaging DVD: Amazon.co.uk: Sarah Michelle Gellar, Nicholas Brendon, Alyson Hannigan, Anthony Stewart Head, James Marsters, Joss Whedon: DVD & Blu-ray
oder für 38,50 Pfund für über 50 Stunden How I Met Your Mother
How I Met Your Mother - Season 1-8 [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Josh Radnor, Jason Segel, Neil Patrick Harris, Alyson Hannigan, Cobie Smulders: DVD & Blu-ray
Da kann man nicht unbedingt meckern.


----------



## Brehministrator (1. Februar 2015)

Ich finde, der Schlüssel zu effektivem Arbeiten ist nicht das fehlende Angebot an möglichen Ablenkungen (Spiele auf'm PC, Fernseher, ...), sondern die Willensstärke, die Sache einfach durchzuziehen und nicht auf die Ablenkungen einzugehen. Man wird nämlich niemals alle Ablenkungen ausschalten können (Blick aus dem Fenster, Smartphone in der Tasche), und es wäre arg albern, sich in einem fensterlosen Raum ohne Handynetz einzuschließen, nur um zu arbeiten.

Ich bin beruflich Programmierer in der Theoretischen Chemie (an einem Helmholtz-Zentrum), und habe zum Glück absolut flexible Arbeitszeiten, so dass ich im Büro kommen und gehen kann, wann ich will. Und mit Abstand am produktivsten beim Programmieren bin ich zu Hause an meinem Schreibtisch, wenn ich an meinem Primär-PC sitze (mit dem ich sonst auch zocke!). Da klingelt kein Telefon, und es kommt auch nicht laufend jemand zur Tür rein und hat eine Frage. Da kommt es immer mal vor, dass ich 18 Uhr anfange zu programmieren, und das nächste mal so gegen Mitternacht auf die Uhr gucke, und mich frage, wo die Zeit hin ist


----------



## Cinnayum (1. Februar 2015)

Alle Messaging-Dienste ausschalten, Handy auf lautlos stellen, keine Facebook, whatsapp o.ä. und schon gehts.

Entwicklungsumgebungen gibts durchaus auch gute für Windows. Da brauchst du nicht zwingend ein Linux für.


----------



## Euda (1. Februar 2015)

Meine Erfahrung:
Hast du dich erstmal 'ne gewisse Zeit in ein Thema vertieft, ein gewisser Antrieb im Sinne von Disziplin vorausgesetzt, entwickelt sich das Interesse oder sogar der Enthusiasmus ganz von allein. Bücher lese ich gern im Bus, schreibe mir dann in meine Smartphone-Notizen, was ich vor habe und zu Hause setze ich das ganze in die Tat um.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Februar 2015)

Für das Lernen gibt es leider kein Allgemeingültiges Rezept, wie es am besten geht. Jeder verarbeitet die informationen auf eine andere Art und Weise.

Ich zum Beispiel habe eine ausgeprägte Konzentrations- und Lernschwäche. Wenn ich ein Buch lese, dann passiert es immer wieder, das ich bestimmte Sachen nicht schnell genug in Zusammenhang bringen kann und am Ende einfach Informationen vergesse, die ich erst 10 Minuten vorher gelesen habe. Das ist extrem demotivierend und hat mich auch immer wieder weit zurückgeworfen. Wenn ich dann merke, das ein Buch immer unverständlicher wird, lässt meine Konzentration nach und ich lese immer halbherziger, bis das Buch in der Ecke landet.

Ich habe allerdings auch Ehrgeiz und will es auf Teufel komm raus doch lernen. Habe dann angefangen, jedes Kapitel nach und nach mehrmals zu lesen und habe auch erst weitergelesen, bis ich einen durchgehenden Faden zu den vorrangegangenen Kapiteln hatte. Mein Psycho hatte dann mal gesagt, das ich mal schauen soll, ob es visuelle Mittel für die Themen gibt und ob ich damit besser lerne. Aber die Video's bei Youtube waren von der Qualität meist unter aller Kanone. Am Ende brachte mich ein befreundeter Informatikstudent auf die Idee, mal eine DVD von Video2Brain oder Galileo-Computing zu testen. Und damit klappte das ganze wunderbar. Jetzt habe ich ca. 30 DVD davon hier stehen und habe mir Bücher zu den Themen gesucht, die als Nachschlagereferenz herhalten. Entweder sind es Bücher mit einer Umfangreichen Referenz oder die bekannten Kochbücher.

Nun arbeite ich trotz durchschnittlichen Hauptschulabschluss in einem Systemhaus und konnte mich beweisen.

Also zusammengefasst gesagt:
- Ehrgeiz
- Disziplin
- Stehaufmännchen
und ganz wichtig. Du musst vor allem schauen, mit welchen Mitteln und auf welche Art und Weise *du* am besten lernen kannst.

Wir hier im Forum können dir nur Denkanstöße geben, wie wir es schaffen und wie wir es angehen. Aber was zu dir am besten passt, findest du nur mit einem Selbstversuch heraus.


----------



## ofhouse (6. Februar 2015)

Interessantes Thema, beschäftige ich mich derzeit auch mit, leide derzeit leider auch unter meinem Produktivitätsmangel 

Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass man am besten nach festen Zeiten verfährt, d.h. wirklich mal 30 min - 1h durcharbeiten ohne etwas anderes zu machen und danach erstmal wieder Pause machen.
In kleinen Schritten (wirklich nicht mehr als 20-30min) anzufangen und sich dann immer weiter zu steigern ist da der Schlüssel.
Dann kann man so 2 - 3 Einheiten pro Tag machen und dann hat man wenigstens mal wieder das Gefühl was geschafft zu haben^^

Das Problem ist bei mir leider das durchhalten, ich bekomm das vielleicht 2 - 3  Tage hin, bin motiviert und dann kommt bei mir wieder ein totales Motivationstief und falle wieder ins alte Muster zurück 
Ist aber natürlich auch ein persönliches Problem, weil man braucht halt irgendeinen Ausgleich, wo man die Motivation wieder auftanken kann, der fehlt mir halt momentan.

Also meiner Meinung nach liegt das nicht hauptsächlich an der Umgebung (die begünstigt es zwar), sondern einfach daran, wie gut man sich selbst im Griff hat.
Und das muss man genauso trainieren wie Sport.


----------



## xActionx (15. Februar 2015)

VmWare-Player + Ubuntu == Problem solved.

Um Englisch zu lernen kann ich dir nur englische Serien und Filme empfehlen. Auf keinen Fall mit deutschem Untertitel, das lenkt zu sehr ab.


----------



## ofhouse (23. Februar 2015)

xActionx schrieb:


> VmWare-Player + Ubuntu == Problem solved.


Ist leicht gesagt wenn man vllt nur Script-Sprachen nutzt, aber wenn du mal OpenGL oder C++-Projekte compilierst, die auf ner 4 Core@3,0Ghz schon 15 Minuten brauchen, will ich mal die Wartezeit bei ner VM sehen


----------



## xActionx (25. Februar 2015)

ofhouse schrieb:


> Ist leicht gesagt wenn man vllt nur Script-Sprachen nutzt, aber wenn du mal OpenGL oder C++-Projekte compilierst, die auf ner 4 Core@3,0Ghz schon 15 Minuten brauchen, will ich mal die Wartezeit bei ner VM sehen



Wenn der OP es schneller haben möchte, dann muss er eben ne Ubuntu-partition aufsetzen. Ist jetzt auch kein Hexenwerk. Aber vllt zum testen erst mal ne VM ...


----------



## Rho (25. Februar 2015)

Ist der Leistungsverlust durch eine VM heutzutage überhaupt noch so groß als das sich der Aufwand lohnen würde?


----------



## bingo88 (25. Februar 2015)

Rho schrieb:


> Ist der Leistungsverlust durch eine VM heutzutage überhaupt noch so groß als das sich der Aufwand lohnen würde?


Nein, ich habe mal auf demselben PC Folding@home nativ unter Linux und in einer Linux-VM ausgeführt, die PPD-Ausbeute war fast identisch. Was CPU-Leistung angeht, sind VMs mittlerweile nah an der nativen Leistung, sofern man Hardwarevirtualisierung verwendet.


----------



## gab3 (15. März 2015)

Ich habe das Problem auch gehabt das ich etwas "unproduktiv" war - jetzt habe ich jedoch für Arbeit/Lernen einen eigenen Laptop der nur dafür was her gibt, ein Whiteboard zu meiner Rechten mit allem was wichtig ist.

Zudem gibt es auch zum Surfen ein paar Tricks/Tipps die hierfür hilfreich sein können:
- Wie der Browser eure ProduktivitÃ¤t steigern kann: Mit diesen 8 Chrome-Erweiterungen erledigt ihr mehr in kÃ¼rzerer Zeit | t3n (StayFocused ist top  )

Der Artikel auf Engl. ist auch nicht schlecht:
- 15 Ways To Stay Focused At Work

Viel Erfolg 

BTW: Wenn du HTML/CSS & PHP lernen möchtest - solltest du mehr auf englischen Plattformen ( die deutschen Google Ergebnisse (meist Tutorials und Foren) sind oft veraltet) unterwegs sein. Hier eine kleine Linksammlung dafür:
- PHP: Documentation
- Stack Overflow
- W3Schools Online Web Tutorials
- http://css-tricks.com/
- http://speckyboy.com/
- http://t3n.de/
- http://teamtreehouse.com/
- http://codepen.io/

Die Seiten sind immer top aktuell und veralten nicht so schnell wie ein Buch


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (23. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem 2ten Benutzerkonto nur fürs lernen? Auf deinem normalen entspannst du und das andere Benutzerkonto richtest du schlicht ein, keine überflüssigen Icons und Programme, die Dateien lokal benutzergebunden speichern und dann müsste es gehen.


----------

